# Chopping Corn



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This weekend we started and finished chopping corn. We averaged 96 loads a day, for 3 days.


































Very disappointed in the lack of pheasants seen, though there were a ton of doves in the corn and two yotes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No deer?

 Al


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Corn kind of short over there this year? Do you fertilize? Just curious.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

U wanna get my farmer to cut the damn corn down. I can't wait till its gone...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Corn kind of short over there this year? Do you fertilize? Just curious.


Oh, I think that bl3 has plenty of _fertilizer_.....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

buckseye said:


> Corn kind of short over there this year? Do you fertilize? Just curious.


Yeah, we use fertilizer. The reason that corn was so short is because it got burned off with chemical. We only have 200 acres of corn in this years and it was all RR. We used the tank load on that field and another and the field we chopped had about 90% burned off and the rest was just fine and so was the other field. So I don't know what caused the burn off, but we replanted it so it didn't get as much growing time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> No deer?
> 
> Al


A big fat 0 on deer.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Corn kind of short over there this year? Do you fertilize? Just curious.
> ...


Thanks Bl. Yeah some of the chemicals we use are a bugger to get the right timing on. I hate the rag weeds in the sunflowers, but the same chemicals will kill both plants making it a timing play between application and emergence.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, it was real weird since the other field was just fine and didn't burn off. That field was right by a highly traveled road and boy did we get phone calls asking what the hell we did to our field.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Last year my nieghbor bought Round Up ready corn. THe company screwed up and bagged it wrong. He did not get Round Up ready and his corn all died. Ooops!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Rained here in the spring most corn drowned from the first planting. Some on the higher light ground did do OK. Most fields were replanter with shorter maturty corn then it got dry so it didn't do so well.
Where the chopping corn in a normal year would be in the 7 to 8 foot range it is in the 5 to 6 foot range.
Most corn here is not planted for chopping any way so the stuff in the 5 foot range appears to have some real nice ears hanging off it. Havn't husked any to tell for sure.

 Al


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep... it was so damn cold so long here this year nothing wanted to get growing. But when it did warm up things went crazy. After the years of drought we went trough the dirt was kind of rested and wow did nature have a hay day!! Pastures came back, sloughs with water again man o man we needed the rain and cool weather I guess.. it sure worked out anyway.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Last year my nieghbor bought Round Up ready corn. THe company screwed up and bagged it wrong. He did not get Round Up ready and his corn all died. Ooops!


Happens more often than one would think.

Saw 600 acres of "roundup ready" beans turn october brown......in june.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that has to hurt when it happens


----------

